# Sticky  Massey Ferguson 1400 Series Compact Tractor Specs.



## Live Oak

Good link for technical and comparison info. on 1400 Series Massey Ferguson tractors. 

1400 Series Tractor Specs.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thanks for the link of spec's on the 1400's. If the budjet ever shows up for a NEW tractor, That is what will be in my garage.


----------



## Ernie

Thanks Chief...I and a close friend are trying to figuure if a 1455 or a NH tc55da is going to be in our future... I like both units but the massey is lower slung for the work we plan on doing w/ them. For large open areas the NH wins but in smaller areas and steep berms the masseys got it handsdown.


----------

